# Some 'eastern' style rolling stock



## alecescolme (Dec 20, 2010)

I have been recently been busy adding some rolling stock for my Lakeland Railroad. They are generically 'eastern' styled, I think. 

There are no air-brakes, like the EBT in the 1900s and have unpainted wood interior for the gondola.

The 29' gondola is scratch-build from wood- using the article by Wayne Spence. The coupler is a Kadee #1 scale.









I have made the stake pockets from wire loops and styrene, but found it tedious. I ended up making a mould and casting them in car filler. 



















The wooden hopper is Bachmann and this did not even need re-painting! I replaced the railings and truss-rods with wire and added boards at the top, adding width- as seen on Kevin's conversion. 

The model was made very rusty, as I feel that it would not have had much service due to the EBT's new steel hoppers running on the RR.










On my new trestle










The inside pictures were taken with my cell (i900) and have some out surprisingly well.

I will post about a EBT 2 bay hopper that is nearly finished, that I have built from a 1:22 Bachmann soon.

Alec.


----------



## alecescolme (Dec 20, 2010)

Here is some photos of the stock in the garden, the EBT hopper shown is one that I have been building (not posted yet).




















I put the photos into Photoshop and aged them- insprired by the great examples I have seen on this site.





















I forgot to take pictures of the cast stake pockets, but I found this one showing the wire ones and end










Alec


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

very nice!


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Looks great (and vaguely familiar  ) Hand-lettered? You've a much steadier hand than I for that. (But then there's a reason I type everything.) 

Later, 

K


----------



## alecescolme (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks guys! 
Kevin, the lettering is dry tranfers, which has been lighly sanded- I wish I was steady enough to hand letter. 

Alec.


----------

